# Great Protein Salad



## jar546 (Sep 5, 2016)

Enjoy!  I do almost every single day.


----------



## cda (Sep 5, 2016)

Now that is a mixed salad 

Can do all except chick pea and strawberry

Please keep them coming need to lose 25 pounds in a year


----------



## ICE (Sep 5, 2016)

cda said:


> Now that is a mixed salad


Prepared by a mixed bag.


----------



## dillard (Nov 24, 2016)

I'm definitely going to try this out.


----------



## cda (Nov 24, 2016)

dillard said:


> I'm definitely going to try this out.



Welcome
so what job do you do connected with codes/ construction ????


----------



## fatboy (Nov 24, 2016)

Based on some of "her" first responses, I am wondering if there is a real connection.


----------

